# Gucci SA Recommendations/Requests



## Janicemph

Any recommendations for a SA at Gucci.


----------



## mssmelanie

I don't know where you're located but Peter is my SA at Gucci on 5th ave in NYC.


----------



## coreenmd

habanerita has the best SA!  paging habanerita! LOL


----------



## kookielf124

mssmelanie said:
			
		

> I don't know where you're located but Peter is my SA at Gucci on 5th ave in NYC.


 
Peter was my SA once before as well as a John Lee, and they are both very, very nice and accomodating.


----------



## habanerita

Do you need a sa at gucci boutique or can a Saks sa help you.....let me know or pm me......went to Gucci at Merrick Place in Miami today, my son got a wallet, I did not buy anything.........aint misbehaving today, but............loved mucho mucho all the bags!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spylove22

kookielf124 said:
			
		

> Peter was my SA once before as well as a John Lee, and they are both very, very nice and accomodating.


 
I know John Lee too, he's really nice!


----------



## mssmelanie

kookielf124 said:
			
		

> Peter was my SA once before as well as a John Lee, and they are both very, very nice and accomodating.


 
Not to be stereotypical but is he the Asian looking guy and maybe has been there at least 2 years?  If so, yes, I think he's really nice too!


----------



## kookielf124

mssmelanie said:
			
		

> Not to be stereotypical but is he the Asian looking guy and maybe has been there at least 2 years? If so, yes, I think he's really nice too!


 
lol, John Lee is definately Chinese (he started speaking to me in cantonese, and yes, I'm Chinese too!). I don't know if he's been there for 2 years though.. I had gone in February.  

Peter was really nice as well though, he even sent me a thank you card 1 day after my purchase!


----------



## ela1235

I need one at Saks and at Gucci.

Thanks!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

where?? kori at the scottsdale location in az is awesome


----------



## vastare

I have an amazing SA at Gucci in White Plains, NY..let me know if you need her number.


----------



## beejerry

Roslynn at Saks of San Francisco, very nice and professional, not snooty at all. 415.438.5353

Conrad at Gucci of Santana Row, CA. 408.557.9926 (April referred him to me and he's awesome.)


----------



## applecandy

luvednotspoiled said:


> where?? kori at the scottsdale location in az is awesome


ha ha!  that's my SA too


----------



## luvednotspoiled

applecandy said:


> ha ha!  that's my SA too



is she??? isnt she SOOO awesome??? i LOVE her!


----------



## hermesindonesia

Could anybody give me a reccomendation of an SA of Gucci store that would be able to email me pics of items that are going on pre-sale?


----------



## smalls

There are pics and prices in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/pre-sale-pre-sale-388414.html


----------



## hermesindonesia

thanks. But I am looking for men's..


----------



## mbw

I am always on the lookout for helpful people that sell Gucci.

Myanna T at the Nordstrom in Dowtown Seattle is amazing.(206-628-2111)
I was getting some bags for me, and she has been so amazing in giving me advice and trying to open my eyes to new styles.  I will be forever loyal.  Any Gucci lover will appreciate her enthusiasm and sharp eye.http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/heart.gif


----------



## love2shop_26

ITA! She's SO sweet!  Glad she's able to help you.


----------



## lvdevyn

I'm glad you had such a great experience, I love great SAs


----------



## MissV

Hi,


I'm desperately trying to seek a Jacket I saw when I was in Europe (I knew I should of grabbed it then) Now I'm dying for it! Its part of the Tattoo Heart collection.

Can anybody help a girl out please!!!??


Thank you!


----------



## caruava

Which country are you in?


----------



## MissV

Canada, but I dont mind ordering from else where -


----------



## kendrianne

Don't know if your in Vancouver, but Meghan at the Gucci in Hotel Vancouver is amazing and they have Ready to Wear there, not a lot but some! Hope this helps!


----------



## MissV

Hi Kendrianne

I called them and they don't have the specific item I'm looking for, does anyone have a SA in a larger gucci boutique?


----------



## MissV

still looking!


----------



## rita-swede

RYAN DE LEON
Gucci Specialist
Nordstrom Downtown Portland
Tel. 503-224-6666 x1256

_Remember, NO SALES TAX! and FREE SHIPPING if you do not have a Nordstrom in your state.
_ 



MissV said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm desperately trying to seek a Jacket I saw when I was in Europe (I knew I should of grabbed it then) Now I'm dying for it! Its part of the Tattoo Heart collection.
> 
> Can anybody help a girl out please!!!??
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## MissV

^ they never got that in. Does anyone else have like a freestanding boutique?


THanks


----------



## shyne1025

Anyone know a good SA in Gucci Singapore? My sister went to the gucci boutique and they didnt show her any sale items. Does anyone know someone in that store?TIA


----------



## niuniu75

Hi, gucci sale have not started in Singapore. Should be 1st week of June.


----------



## Diva Divina

I'm in need of a reliable SA in NYC.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Guccigirlkells

I've worked with Kellie on Madison ave...sweet girl.


----------



## coachbun

Happy Thanksgivings!

I want to buy a sukey from Norstrom and of course, my nordstrom does not have GUCCI.

Please share with me your SA's information at your local Nordstrom.

Thanks everyone


----------



## GhstDreamer

^It sucks - my Nordstrom doesn't carry Gucci neither does Saks nearest me.

You can always order the sukey (if it's the same one in your avatar) from the private online presale right now.


----------



## kerz23

If anyone is looking for a great SA Sharon from Saks in Naples is amazing... I live near Boston, but am in Florida for vacation and she tracked down a Soho shoulder bag for me (I was told there was only 4 in the country within Saks)
I can't wait to do a reveal!!


----------



## JingerBarbie

Always good to read praise for a great SA!
Show us the bag, too!


----------



## papertiger

kerz23 said:


> If anyone is looking for a great SA Sharon from Saks in Naples is amazing... I live near Boston, but am in Florida for vacation and she tracked down a Soho shoulder bag for me (I was told there was only 4 in the country within Saks)
> I can't wait to do a reveal!!



So glad to hear. Looking forward to the reveal too


----------



## kerz23

JingerBarbie said:


> Always good to read praise for a great SA!
> Show us the bag, too!


The bag was too big for me ..... It was a lot bigger then I thought.... The red however is gorgeous!!! I preordered the "medium" sized (not available until 3/1) but the wallet is being delivered tomorrow ....


----------



## JingerBarbie

Sounds like you've got a plan in hand. 
At least you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## ozmusafir

I need to visit USA one day


----------



## mademoiselle724

I am soooooo excited to tell you all that I just got an email from my all time FAVORITE SA! She used to sell me CHANEL bags from Saks (I've since given up on Chanel because the prices are absolutely ridiculous and I now have a good collection). 

I thought she had disappeared for good but apparently she just moved to Seattle and now works for Nordstrom as the Gucci specialist!!!! I cannot say enough good things about her. She is soooo quick to respond to emails and can almost always track down hard to find items. I just purchased a new Soft Stirrup from her! 

If any of you are looking for a fantastic SA you should definitely get in touch with her!!!!!! 

Her name is Erin and here is her info:

Erin Currier
Nordstrom Bellevue Square
W: 425.455.5800 ext. 1255
C: 210.863.9659
E: epcurrier@gmail.com or erin.p.currier@nordstrom.com
(she responds quicker to her gmail)


----------



## nadianostalgia

Could you please recommend a sales associate from any of the Premium Outlet branches.

Thank you.


----------



## sma11cat

I was at the Woodbury outlet in NY and Diane was very helpful. SHe said that shipping is $10 if I ever needed something shipped to me.


----------



## Princess007

sma11cat said:


> I was at the Woodbury outlet in NY and Diane was very helpful. SHe said that shipping is $10 if I ever needed something shipped to me.


Sma11cat, did you visit recently? The last time I went awhile back the selection was very limited.


----------



## FeezDLavie

mademoiselle724 said:


> I am soooooo excited to tell you all that I just got an email from my all time FAVORITE SA! She used to sell me CHANEL bags from Saks (I've since given up on Chanel because the prices are absolutely ridiculous and I now have a good collection).
> 
> I thought she had disappeared for good but apparently she just moved to Seattle and now works for Nordstrom as the Gucci specialist!!!! I cannot say enough good things about her. She is soooo quick to respond to emails and can almost always track down hard to find items. I just purchased a new Soft Stirrup from her!
> 
> If any of you are looking for a fantastic SA you should definitely get in touch with her!!!!!!
> 
> Her name is Erin and here is her info:
> 
> Erin Currier
> Nordstrom Bellevue Square
> W: 425.455.5800 ext. 1255
> C: 210.863.9659
> E: epcurrier@gmail.com or erin.p.currier@nordstrom.com
> (she responds quicker to her gmail)


Hi...can she assist to ship international?


----------



## uhpharm01

Hello
Can anyone here recommend a GUCCI SA that speaks English in either Hong Kong, Bejing or Shanghai ? I'm looking for a specfic gucvi purse that is only available in China purse and I don't speak any Chinese. 
Thank you.


----------



## ninunani

show them the picture ...


----------



## uhpharm01

ninunani said:


> show them the picture ...



Okay thank you.


----------



## nicelynn

The line is busy all day. Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## meowmix318

It was busy for me all day today as well. But I called Bloomingdale's store instead (since it's located inside the store) and was told their private sale starts tomorrow.


----------



## nicelynn

meowmix318 said:


> It was busy for me all day today as well. But I called Bloomingdale's store instead (since it's located inside the store) and was told their private sale starts tomorrow.



Thank you so much! Finally the call went through and I got what I wanted. I didn't know bloomie will have gucci sale too. I wonder whether they will have different selections. Anyone has info to share? And SA contact is also needed coz we don't have bloomie around here.


----------



## meowmix318

nicelynn said:


> Thank you so much! Finally the call went through and I got what I wanted. I didn't know bloomie will have gucci sale too. I wonder whether they will have different selections. Anyone has info to share? And SA contact is also needed coz we don't have bloomie around here.



Oh I don't think Gucci is ever on sale at Bloomingdales. But this Gucci store is located inside Bloomingdales and since I was not able to get through to them on the phone, I called Bloomingdales instead to see if they knew if the sale would start on Monday.


----------



## y0g1

Hi guys, 
I am traveling to Paris next month and I am planning to buy the Gucci Soho Disco bag in metallic color. But I am unable to find it on the Gucci - France website. So I want to get in touch with any Sales Associate there or send an email to the store so that I can reserve the bag. I have very less time in Paris so I want to be double sure I get the bag. 

Any help from any of you is highly appreciated.


----------



## papertiger

All SAs have separate emails that are considered private. Call a store and ask for 'head of ladies' handbags' or if you don't speak French and she/he doesn't speak english, an SA who can communicate with you.  Try the flagships first perhaps. The best of luck and let us know how it goes. 


*Paris Flagship Royale*
*2 rue du Faubourg St. Honoré 
Paris, 75008*
*+33.1.44.94.14.70*

*Paris Flagship Montaigne*
*60 Avenue Montaigne 
Paris, 75008
+33.1.56.69.80.80*

*Paris Marais*
13, rue des Archives
Paris, Paris  75004
+33.1.42.74.89.06

*Paris Le Bon Marché Accessories*
24 Rue de Sèvres Ground floor
Paris, 75007
+33.1.45.48.33.33


----------



## y0g1

papertiger said:


> All SAs have separate emails that are considered private. Call a store and ask for 'head of ladies' handbags' or if you don't speak French and she/he doesn't speak english, an SA who can communicate with you.  Try the flagships first perhaps. The bast of luck and let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> *Paris Flagship Royale*
> *2 rue du Faubourg St. Honoré
> Paris, 75008*
> *+33.1.44.94.14.70*
> 
> *Paris Flagship Montaigne*
> *60 Avenue Montaigne
> Paris, 75008
> +33.1.56.69.80.80*
> 
> *Paris Marais*
> 13, rue des Archives
> Paris, Paris  75004
> +33.1.42.74.89.06
> 
> *Paris Le Bon Marché Accessories*
> 24 Rue de Sèvres Ground floor
> Paris, 75007
> +33.1.45.48.33.33



Thanks a lot for the prompt reply. I will call them today and keep you guys posted on how it goes.


----------



## MapleSyrup1017

Hi~!
I'm planning to purchase a Sylvie (I deicided to go for Sylvie instead of Marmont) and want to order in store instead of online. Is there any lovely SA you would recommend and leave his/her contact info here? Any store in the UK would be great, thank you!


----------



## BlitzandGlitz

Hi TPFers!

Could someone recommend a SA for Gucci BH? I'm hoping to reserve a belt at the store and the main number doesn't seem to work and all the vm inboxes are full.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bagaholic29

Hi, anyone has an SA’s contact at Gucci Woodbury Commons? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## noloc45

Hello all!

Im looking for an SA in London or Paris. Does anyone have a good connection I could contact?


----------



## LKNN

Hi Ladies,
Does anyone have a Gucci SA from the Royale store in Paris they can share? I would like to contact them to source several items prior to my trip-- hopefully they'd be OK with  that having never met me(?) 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Purse_Perfect

I am looking for a SA at the 5th ave or Bal Harbour boutique, TIA!


----------



## jullien

hi everyone，I love this gucci supermini，but my SA in bloomingdales can't get it，order from online need to wait a  long time，is there anyone could PM a nice gucci SA info to me？really appreciate


----------



## blackbear2126

Hello, I’m ready to purchase some items and if you can share your SA contact, text preferred. Either locations, in Beverly Hills, CA or Fifth Ave, NY. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## blackbear2126

Got what I need already!


----------



## jullien

really need help


----------



## sophie2456

Hi! I am desperately trying to track down a Ken Scott Super Mini Marmont Bag! Can you please send me SA recommendations for Gucci boutiques?

Many thanks!!!


----------



## angelica138

Online it only shows limited availability at the New York fifth Avenue flagship. Try calling them up 212 826 2600


----------



## sophie2456

angelica138 said:


> Online it only shows limited availability at the New York fifth Avenue flagship. Try calling them up 212 826 2600


Thank you for your help!! I just called but it brought me directly to the Gucci client services line. Apparently you can’t call stores directly anymore?

Sadly they said it is sold out


----------



## angelica138

Oh I’m sorry. I hate when you call and you are actually calling the client services not the actual store. So annoying.


----------



## VodooDoll

sophie2456 said:


> Hi! I am desperately trying to track down a Ken Scott Super Mini Marmont Bag! Can you please send me SA recommendations for Gucci boutiques?
> 
> Many thanks!!!


From what I know these are online only...


----------



## VodooDoll

VodooDoll said:


> From what I know these are online only...


I have one en route to me, if it doesn’t work out I can let you know!


----------



## sophie2456

VodooDoll said:


> I have one en route to me, if it doesn’t work out I can let you know!


Thank you!! That would be amazing!! How did you purchase it? Online?


----------



## VodooDoll

sophie2456 said:


> Thank you!! That would be amazing!! How did you purchase it? Online?


Yes I got it online. But they said they would send it by May as it’s still in production.


----------



## ladynky

Does anyone have a Gucci SA at Macy’s Herald square? TIA.


----------



## lovenecklaces

Does anyone have an SA in Chicago please?


----------



## hellobrina

Hi! Does anyone know of an SA in the Los Angeles area? Thank you!


----------



## hellobrina

Hi! Does anyone know of an SA in the Los Angeles area? Thank you in advance


----------



## VALady94

Does anyone have any SAs recs for the Tyson's Galleria store? I am not looking for anything specific when go in, maybe a Jackie 1961 Chain Wallet or a mini marmont. But this is my first time luxury shopping in a boutique, and seeing as I have anxiety it would be nice to have someone guide me through this process.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Does anyone have a SA recommendations at the SF Gucci store and the Beverly Hills Gucci store location? I'm trying to track down a blouse there. Many Thanks!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Any recommendations for an SA in Chicago? Thanks!


----------



## staceface01

hello - looking for a Gucci SA in NYC if anyone could be so kind as to recommend someone. I tried calling about a brown Dionysus a few months ago and was routed to client services (a bit rude) and they said the website had a glitch that was saying things were in stock when they are not. thanks so much!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Looking for SA recommendation in the Chicago store..Thanks!!


----------



## Tyler_JP

If anyone is looking for an SA at the SouthPark location in Charlotte - Luis is very sweet and helpful.


----------



## cocoapearls

Looking for a *Beverly Hills SA* and/or *Int’l Plaza and Bay Street (Tampa) SA.* Trying to find a limited edition bag only available in store. Thank you for any references and contact info!


----------

